# Coop Progress



## 8hensalaying

Ok, I haven't posted about this in a while, mainly because I was getting on my own nerves about obsessing and stressing about it. No judgement please, but the chicks are still in the dog crate in the garage one month later  They are doing well, but space is getting tight. Dear Hubby is the type that plans thinks re thinks and changes his mind etc. so we have finally started building this week he took a few days off thinking this could be a long weekend project. Uh Nope. I knew better, but I also knew better than to say anything. No sense upsetting the apple cart lol. To give him credit we did have a couple of weeks of solid rain where he just could not work. Then the first sunny week 2 people in his department were on vacay so he could not take time off. Then rain again  so life just would not cooperate lol. So here he took a couple of days off and work finally started. Progress is being made, another weekend or two and it should be finished. Meanwhile keeping the girls entertained by taking them out in the yard and letting them forage etc. They are doing ok at night in the garage all huddled up together on the roost. Here are pics of where we are so far. I am not much help other than painting and holding stuff. I try to paint where he is not working and get done what I can. Here are progress pics will post more when finished.


----------



## powderhogg01

will there be a coop on either side? I forget where your located, but if you get much snow I would suggest a second place for the birds to hang out. I have found it makes a big difference as they are able to get away from each other and tend to utilize both coops equally keeping fights to a minimum. If you do not get much snow, have you considered leaving it open air, just a cage and some roost bars? Might be easier for rotten apple and get the project done. The birds really like that open air, a bunch of my hens are still sleeping in an apple tree even though its getting down to 30 at night.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Looks like a great start! We have an enclosed coop and run, but we let them out most days.


----------



## 8hensalaying

No coop, only on one end, but it is plenty big 4x8 for 8 hens. We are in the piedmont area of North Carolina. Our weather runs the gamut, but doesn't usually stay too bad for long. They will be out most days weather permitting. Except for blizzard conditions or monsoon rain I will open the door everyday and let them choose to go in the run or not. Unfortunately free range is not an option here, Might let them out for supervised out of run time once in a while. We are too close to a busy road, and have way too many predators to let them roam unsupervised.


----------



## 8hensalaying

powderhogg01 said:


> will there be a coop on either side? I forget where your located, but if you get much snow I would suggest a second place for the birds to hang out. I have found it makes a big difference as they are able to get away from each other and tend to utilize both coops equally keeping fights to a minimum. If you do not get much snow, have you considered leaving it open air, just a cage and some roost bars? Might be easier for rotten apple and get the project done. The birds really like that open air, a bunch of my hens are still sleeping in an apple tree even though its getting down to 30 at night.


We usually get one or two decent snows a winter. Usually it melts off in a day or two, so not much confinement. Ice storms are more common, but blow off and melt quicker.


----------



## Alaskan

That looks excellent!


----------



## 8hensalaying

Alaskan said:


> That looks excellent!


Thanks! I think so. I am so glad he decided to put it on our carport instead of the "no grow zone". We are going to take all those cinder blocks and put them around the bottom. I am going to try to plant herbs in the holes, come springtime.  Decided to call it "Rainbow's Roost" after one of Katie's EE's She has some definite decorating ideas lol. Loving that it is a family project we are all involved in. Katie and I painting, and decorating, Hubby building


----------



## Nm156

Looking good.


----------



## jn4

Looks real nice. Also the background in the picture looks like the Alamance/Guilford county area.


----------



## 8hensalaying

jn4 said:


> Looks real nice. Also the background in the picture looks like the Alamance/Guilford county area.


Close, I am in Eastern Davie county, right on the Forsyth county line


----------



## seminole wind

Very nice! I'm excited for you!


----------



## zamora

Wow, your chickens should be very happy in their mansion! It's looking so good.


----------



## 8hensalaying

zamora said:


> Wow, your chickens should be very happy in their mansion! It's looking so good.


I hope so! We built to account for a small amount of chicken math, Can add one or two down the road. I'll just be happy when it is done. Hubby may not be quick at it, but is giving it a lot of thought as to making it easy for me to maintain, and keeping them safe from predators.


----------



## seminole wind

It doesn't matter if hubby isn't quick.. Those darn things take a lot longer than you think anyway.


----------



## 8hensalaying

That is what I kept telling him. I won't say "I told you so" til he's finished though


----------



## powderhogg01

If you dont get locked in snow I think that will work out just fine'1!! I might still suggest adding a few roost bars to the opposite side. You will be surprised how some of the birds will roost out there in the summers. I mean heck, you have built a great coop here but I think the chickens are happier when they can roost inside or outside. They still lay in the nest boxes and use the inside roost, but will often hang outside, especially when its hot out. It is super easy, and can be done using branches from a tree!!! 
Have fun with the decorating, I never really get that far..


----------



## 8hensalaying

I plan on putting in old ladders, larger tree branches etc to use for roosts in the run plus an old tree stump or two etc for them to climb on. We rarely get "snowbound" every 5 years or so we may get 8-10 inches that will hang around a week or so, usually 1-2 snows about 4 inches that are gone in a couple of days.


----------



## 8hensalaying

Slow progress is still progress...


----------



## 8hensalaying




----------



## robin416

It's certainly looking good. Looks like the girls are going in to be in their new digs before full out winter hits.

And of course I have a suggestion, install battens over the outside where the wire is attached to the uprights. Predators, thinking raccoons here, can and do pull wire from where it's secured.


----------



## seminole wind

robin416 said:


> It's certainly looking good. Looks like the girls are going in to be in their new digs before full out winter hits.
> 
> And of course I have a suggestion, install battens over the outside where the wire is attached to the uprights. Predators, thinking raccoons here, can and do pull wire from where it's secured.


Good idea! I need that too.


----------



## 8hensalaying

Ok sounding stupid here but what are battens? He is running the wire horizontially and bolting it between 2x4's where the join is. On the uprights, he is bolting it every 4-6 inches and we cant pull it or get our fingers in there. One of the reasons this is taking so long is he is trying to make it as predator proof as possible. (He tends to overthink, and a lot of time has been spent trying one thing to realize something else works better and re doing it) lol. I do my best not to nag about the oversized chicks and to not say I told you so when he realizes this is a much bigger project than he originally anticipated lol. That said I view it as a labor of love that he is putting so much into this for me <3 Oh, and Robin! Glad to see you back! How are things going with hubby home?? You have been missed


----------



## robin416

A batten is a thin strip of wood that conceals where the wire is attached to uprights. But they also lend amazing holding power to where the wire is attached. Basically what you said he did by sandwiching the wire between 2X4's. I would need to see what you're referring to "bolting" to say whether that will work or not. 

He's driving me nuts. He needs to go back to work because now he's bored. I've been looking for a job myself so that should tell you something.


----------



## 8hensalaying

Oh my! Get that man a hobby! It is a hard adjustment. A couple of years ago Dh was downsized and was out of work for about 7 months. I was so afraid he was going to drive me nuts, it went better than I expected, but we always had the knowledge he was going back and he found a job, just before things went sideways lol. Hopefully he will find something to occupy his time. I will try to get pics tomorrow if it isn't raining to show what he is doing. Nite all!


----------



## 8hensalaying

Whew. Looks like we will finally finish this weekend. What a relief ! Robin , I took s photo of how he is fastening the wire. From what I understand there will be a board mounted over it. Posting new pics. I have painted as high as I can hubby will have to finish that. ( balance issues, so I can't get on a ladder )


----------



## 8hensalaying




----------



## 8hensalaying




----------



## 8hensalaying




----------



## 8hensalaying

Darn it I even rotated them do they wouldn't be sideways lol


----------



## robin416

Absolutely love the little touches. I want some of those flowers just because and the painting just the frame yellow? what a great idea!

Can't wait to see the girls in their new digs. 

Hubs did a great job.


----------



## 8hensalaying

The flowers I got cheap online at ltd commodities great source for cheapie little knick knacks the window frame is supposed to be the sun lol. Can you see the PIC of how he is doing the hardware cloth? It isn't showing on mine if not I will repost.


----------



## robin416

No, I can't see it either. 

At least you didn't make him do a circle to make the little sun. I might have had a tough time letting that idea go.


----------



## 8hensalaying

here we go☺


----------



## robin416

The larger heads will probably hold, the smaller ones? I'm not so sure. I had a **** actually break poultry netting wire but it was the amazing amount of distortion from the pulling and yanking on it and the determination to get in that amazed me. And the wire was secured between two pieces of wood. Luckily I had two layers of it so they didn't make it in.

If he could put wide shoulder washers under the heads of the smaller screws it would probably be enough.


----------



## 8hensalaying

robin416 said:


> No, I can't see it either.
> 
> At least you didn't make him do a circle to make the little sun. I might have had a tough time letting that idea go.


I thought about painting a circle, still might lol I'll put some other decor on the other side later on. Keeping it cute will go a long way to keeping Katie involved.


----------



## 8hensalaying

I think He is thinking that if a 1x4 is bolted on top through the wire, that will hold. I'm thinking he means the small screws to hold it in place til then?


----------



## robin416

Yes, that's what I mean. Doing the one by four will make it very secure.

What I did with mine is staple the wire to the cross member, then screwed another piece of wood where the wire was attached. Which is what it sounds like he's thinking of doing.


----------



## Alaskan

Very pretty and cheerful!


----------



## seminole wind

Love it.! I got to do some decorating


----------



## 8hensalaying

Thanks everybody, I will be so glad when it is done. I know I have driven you all crazy with all this mess and I appreciate you all putting up with me  I know decorating is secondary, but since it is visible from the road (something we did not plan on) I want it to look nice  Primary concerns are safety and ease of maintenance. He is taking good care of those two things, and since my ability to help much is limited, I can focus on the cuteness factor lol. Next pic I will post will be of the girls in their new home!


----------



## zamora

It's so exciting that it's almost ready for the girls! Your coop definitely has the cute factor in spades.


----------

